# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Out-of-Character >  The Cold World [OOC Thread]

## Saintheart

Welcome to the OOC thread for Saintheart's campaign _The Cold World!_

The IC thread can be found here.

*Player Name*
*Character*
*Race and Class*

DrK
Njal "Stormcaller"
Glacier Dwarf Druid 5

Palanan
Etti Birchlegs
Wilderness Rogue 1/Nature Bard 4

Novabomb
Ramiro Sanda
Unarmed Swordsage 5

Cygnia
Kaelan Frost-Eater
Cloistered Cleric 5

Metastachydium
Gerlin Kaisa
Cloistered Cleric 1/Bardic Sage 1/Warblade 3




*Spoiler: The Player's Guide to This Game.  Read and reread.*
Show

This campaign is about a group of heroes coming into their own in a world of adventure. Unlike traditional D&D campaigns, there wont be a single, overarching plot or campaign goal. Just the characters and the adventures they have on their rise to greatness. As a player, youll decide what motivates the character youve created.  As a party, youll decide where to go, what to seek, what to explore, and what goals to pursue.  Dont worry, though. The worlds not just a blank map you have to fill in. Its filled with interesting dungeons to delve and ruins to explore, sure, buts also got all sorts of characters to meet, conflicts to resolve, quests to undertake, threats to confront, allies to gain, and mysteries to solve. You never have to strike out into the wilderness in the hopes of finding something interesting to do. But you can if thats what you want to do.

Having the onus to drive the game dropped in your lap can be difficult. It might feel confusing or overwhelming. You might not know how or where to start. Just keep these five things in mind as you play and youll figure out the rest as the game goes on.

1.	Know Your Needs, Know Your Wants, Know Your Motivations
2.	Be Curious, Be Attentive, Make Note or Take Notes
3.	Find a Need  Or Want  And Fill It
4.	Seek and Ye Shall Find
5.	Choose Carefully, But Not Too Carefully


*1. Know Your Needs, Know Your Wants, Know Your Motivations*
Theres adventure in every direction, so how do you know which directions best? Let your characters needs, wants, and motivations be your guide.
Your characters needs are most important. And the most important need is survival. Youll always need safety, shelter, food, and water at the very least. In town, you can buy those things or rent them, but that means you need money. In the wilderness, you have to bring those things along or find them where you go. So, youll need supplies, survival skills, or magic. If you dont have them, you can buy them. Or hire them. But youll need money for that too.

You might have other survival needs, too, depending on what happens to you during the game. You might need treatment for major injuries, diseases, or poisons, for example. You might need to protect yourself from specific hazards or conditions during specific adventures. Or you might need to have a curse lifted or a demon exorcised.
As an adventurer, you also have needs beyond simple survival. For example, you need tools and equipment so you can do whatever it is you do. Weapons, armor, spell components, lockpicks, and so on. And you need to keep your equipment in good order. Equipment can get damaged. It can wear out. It can get lost or stolen.

As you get stronger, youll be facing greater challenges. And soon enough, youll find your equipment just isnt good enough for the task at hand. This is why youll need to upgrade your equipment periodically. Or replace it with better equipment.

Speaking of getting stronger, youll be gaining experience during your adventures. But youll need to spend time training to hone your skills. To practice what youve learned. At the very least, youll need access to some training or study resources between adventures. Space to practice, maybe a sparring partner or a dummy, a library, a shrine and a priest to tend it. If you can train with others  even if they arent more powerful than you  youll benefit more than you would alone. And if you want to start pursuing a new talent or ability  gain a new skill, learn a completely new spell, gain a feat, adopt a sub-class or class build, or start on the path to multiclassing  you will need a trainer to help you. And some trainers will even be able to teach you things outside your normal class and level progression.  (This is particularly so for druids and wizards.  Remember, past character level 6, new spells for arcanists can normally only be learned as part of levelling up at the Mountain, which is a specific location in Chalice, far from Hardwalker Hall and the lands of Hylkeiden that surround it.  And past character level 6, druids have to seek out other druids specifically in order to learn and access new spells.  These folk are not as common as one might fist think.)

You wont be able to fill every need all the time. Sometimes, youll have to prioritize. Or go with a need unmet for a while. In the wilderness, youll probably have to provide your own security, for instance. But eventually, youll have access to spells to protect your camp. Or youll be able to buy guard animals or hire guard people. Your equipment can go without maintenance for a little while. But wait too long and it might fail at a crucial moment. You dont need to upgrade your equipment constantly, but if you go too long without, you might find youre no longer equal to the dangers youre facing.

Apart from needs, your characters got at least one motivation. Probably several. Your motivations ensure that your adventures arent just about survival, that theres something in it for your character. Maybe your characters in it for wealth. Or glory. Or power. Maybe your character wants to help people. To do the right thing. Maybe your character wants to explore the world. Whenever youre not struggling to survive, your motivations will tell you what you should be doing.

(Your characters motivations are obviously theirs, but if you need some inspirations, heres a list in no particular order:
	Amass wealth
	Earn glory
	Gain respect
	Accrue power
	Achieve status
	Earn recognition
	Obey duty
	Discover truth
	Do good
	Help others
	Perfect self
	Gain knowledge
	Indulge pleasure
	Fulfill destiny
	Stave off boredom
	Satisfy wanderlust
	Instill chaos
	Slake anger
	Mete out justice
	Spread the faith
	Take revenge
	Climb the ranks
	Build a following
	Prove mettle
	Master skill

Finally, remember that its always good to be prepared for the future. And that means building a stock of resources. Its a lot easier to deal with a problem if you already have access to the tool you need, whether that tools an actual tool or a trained professional or a magical item or friend with some political influence. Remember that anything can be a resource.

Always know what you need, what you want, and what might be useful later. Thatll help you make smart choices.


*2. Be Curious, Be Attentive, Make Note or Take Notes*
Remember as you adventure that youre not walking a road, youre wandering through a field. And that field is full of opportunities. Opportunities to meet your needs. Opportunities to fulfill your motivations. Opportunities to acquire resources. And opportunities to discover more opportunities.

Opportunities take many forms. Obviously, youll come across plenty of posted notices and people in need of help. Those are obvious calls to adventure. But every character you meet is a potential opportunity as well. The merchant can sell you supplies. The herbalist can heal your wounds. The sage can provide valuable information. The urchin can deliver messages or spy on your adversaries. The guard captain can help you get out of trouble. The minstrel can sing your praises and help your reputation. The noble can provide influence and political clout. A whispered rumor overheard in the market or bought with a tankard of ale from the sot at the inn can lead to an ancient treasure or give you leverage over a rival. Some opportunities are as easy to spot as job posting, as loud as a shout from a town crier, as obvious as a sign hung over the herbalists door. Others are as subtle as a strange turn of phrase in an otherwise innocuous conversation or the casual drop of a name in passing.

Pay attention to the world. Take note of anything that seems like it might help you meet your needs or fulfill your motivations. Take note too of anything that piques your curiosity. And if something does catch your eye, dont hesitate to check it out. Visit odd locations. Poke around the neighbourhoods in the city. Sit in a public space, watch, and listen. And strike up conversations with characters in the world. Especially the ones who might help you meet your needs or wants or provide access to a useful resource. Most characters will talk freely to a stranger, but some might require a bit of effort. You might have to build a rapport with someone before theyll open up. You might have to gain their trust. That might be an adventure in itself.

Not everything represents an opportunity. The world also contains threats. Some threats can hurt or even kill your character, but most threats are less overt. Less direct. In the civilized parts of the world, most threats wont attack you directly. But they can deprive you of your needs, rob you of resources or potential resources, and prevent you from fulfilling your motivations. Like opportunities, threats might be obvious, or they might be subtle. Even hidden. Unlike opportunities, though, threats can be costly or dangerous to ignore. In those cases, youll either need to confront the threat or accept the cost of letting it be.

And then there are mysteries. Mysteries are things that pique your curiosity. They might represent opportunities, they might represent hidden threats, they might carry risks or dangers, or they might just be fun discoveries. The only way to be sure is to investigate them. Theres not always a payoff to pursuing a mystery, but when there is, its usually pretty unique.

Because the world is full of opportunities, threats, and mysteries, its worth taking time now and then to wander around just to see whats around you. Like when you first visit a new place or after you finish a major pursuit. Take some time to take stock of the opportunities around that will let you meet your needs, fulfill your motivations, or build your resource pool. Take note of potential threats too. And any mysteries that draw your eye. Just dont let wandering and noticing be all you do. Window shopping wont get you anywhere in the end. Its just a great way to find something you want to buy.

You can easily find out whats around you by Getting the Lay of the Land (see below).  Once youre pursuing something, though, dont get tunnel vision. During your adventures, youll probably spot other opportunities, mysteries, and threats worth pursuing. Sometimes, itll be worth putting your current pursuit on hold to check them out. Otherwise, theyre worth filing away for future investigation.




> As a time-consuming action, you can wander the local area and get a sense of whats around you. The GM will describe the area and note interesting features that might represent opportunities, threats, and mysteries. You might be asked to make skill or ability checks to discover non-obvious features.
> 
> In a village, stronghold, or enclave, you can explore the entire locale and its outskirts in one go. You can explore either a town proper or its outskirts. Or you can explore a single neighborhood, district, ward, or complex in a city. In civilized locales, you might also hear about local rumors or happenings in passing (but see Gathering Information below).
> 
> In the wilderness, the size of the area you can explore depends on the terrain, visibility, and other factors. You can improve your odds of turning things up by taking advantage of high vantage points, spyglasses, familiars, spells, magical items, and other tools and resources. Because exploring involves crisscrossing a small area, you cannot cover any traveling distance while exploring.



*3. Find a Need  Or Want  And Fill It*
Once youve got a good list of potential opportunities, threats, and mysteries, you  as a party  must decide what to pursue. Do any of you have any unmet needs? Are there motivations you can fulfill? Useful resources to access? Threats to confront? Mysteries to investigate? Such things as these are adventures made of. Or at least, such things are adventures filled with.

Start by prioritizing your immediate needs. Food, water, shelter, security, and health. In settlements, meeting those is usually a matter of renting a room, securing a pallet in a temple or a lords keep, or finding a farmer whos willing to let you sleep in their barn. If you need treatment, you might need to seek out a healer, herbalist, hedgewitch, priest, or chiurgeon. In the wilderness, if youre going to be in one place for a few days  say while you plunder a dungeon  its worth setting up a base camp so you have a place to which you can retreat each day and where you can store your supplies and your plunder. Things cant get spoiled, broken, stolen, or ruined in a dungeon if you dont bring them with you. And they dont weigh you down. At first, you might have to resort to hiding them at your camp  say in a buried chest  but you can use spells and traps to secure your camp and later buy guard animals or hire guards. In general, a good camp is more likely to be disturbed by a lone wild animal looking for food than by an intelligent, powerful monster that just happens upon it. Of course, this varies by the terrain and the precautions you take.

Next, consider your near-term future needs. Can you acquire, upgrade, and repair equipment? Buy supplies? Class tools? Who might buy any exotic treasure you turn up? Do you have access to the facilities you need to use your skills? To train for your next level? In the wilderness, youll have to wait until you get back to town. In town, take note of such resources soon after you arrive and investigate them. You dont want to discover the local priest wont give you access to the shrine until you gain their trust when youve already got enough XP to gain a level.

Once your basic needs are sorted, you can tackle your wants and start stockpiling resources. This is where its useful to have a list of the opportunities, threats, and mysteries youve identified. As a party, consider your options and pick whatever seems like the best opportunity, the most dangerous threat, or the most intriguing mystery. At this point, the game will probably start to feel more like a normal D&D campaign. Youre just pursuing a goal you chose. But dont get too wrapped up in the quest mindset. Sometimes, youll have to do some investigating before you can define the goal. Sometimes, youll have to figure out how best to pursue the goal. Sometimes, youll want to change goals based on something you discover. Sometimes, youll want to abandon a goal partway through. Sometimes, youll discover a goal is just beyond you and youll have to give up on it. For now or forever. Thats all fine. You wont always succeed, but youll never run short of opportunities.

Dont assume you have to do anything a certain way. Dont assume that you have to fulfill a goal just because someones offering it. If a criminal offers you a job you object to, you dont have to take the job. But you also dont have to reject the job. You could turn the criminal in to collect a bounty or you could do the right thing by protecting the criminals victims. And just because youre asked to kill all the goblin raiders in the hills, that doesnt mean the townsfolk wont be equally happy if you just drive the goblins off or even broker peace with them.

Its fine for the party to split up and pursue their own needs and wants. Sometimes, thats the most efficient way to do things. But adventuring is risky. When it comes to major pursuits, especially those that involve traveling beyond the boundaries of civilization, the party will have to work together. And that means youll have to pick your goals as a party. Because youll each have your own needs, motivations, and perspectives, you wont always agree on which opportunitys best. Which means youll have to compromise. Sometimes, that means putting your own needs and wants aside to help your allies pursue their own. And sometimes, that means theyll do the same for you. Thats how it is with groups. Remember, the worlds dungeon floors are littered with the bones of the lone wolves. And your allies have skills you need. Thats why youre a team. But that has a price. You have to be willing to help your team even when theres no profit for you once in a while. And hopefully, after a little while, youll see your teammates as allies. Comrades-in-arms. Friends even.


*4. Seek and Ye Shall Find*
Sometimes, youll find that you dont have everything you need to pursue an opportunity. That youre missing a tool, skill, or another resource. And sometimes, youll find that theres just nothing on your list of opportunities, threats, and mysteries to meet your needs and wants. Sometimes, there just wont be anything you want to do. And thats when you need to take a more active role in your explorations.

You can seek anything you can imagine. Information, skills, resources, theyre all available. Somewhere. You just have to find them. The key to finding what you want is specificity. The more specific you are, the more likely youll find what you want. Tell your GM, specifically, what youre looking for. And, if you can, tell your GM, specifically, where and how youre looking.

First, be specific about what youre looking for. If youre looking for healing potions, dont tell the GM you want to find a magic item shop. If youre looking for a chance to help someone in need or a way to protect your camp while youre in a dungeon, say so.

Second, be specific about how and where you want to start your search. Think about whats around you. What locations have you seen? What characters have you met? Are there any that are more likely to provide a lead? Thats where you should start your search. Want to do a good deed? Its probably best to visit the local temple. Thats where people go to pray for help. Are you looking to buy something? Start in the market. Are you looking to buy rare spell components? Talk to local magic users first.
Once youve figured it out, tell your GM what youre looking for, where, and how. Just say, I want to find a work opportunity. I want to help people in need. Ill start at the Temple of the Father. And if you dont know what you need or where to start, you can always ask your GM. Say, I have this crafting feat, but I dont know what tools I need to use it. Or say, Id like to find a magic weapon, but I dont know how to start looking. The GM will give you an answer. Or at least give you a place to start. Or at least tell you that theres no way to do that right now.

Sometimes, you wont have a good starting place. Sometimes, you wont know exactly what you need. Thats when its time to Gather Information.




> As a time-consuming action, you can seek information from the locals in a village, stronghold, enclave, town, neighborhood, or complex or a specific location therein such as an inn, market, guildhall, or academy. The more specific you are about the information you are seeking, the more likely you are to find what you are looking for. Or find out that its not available. Smaller locations are easier to canvas but the information youre seeking may not be available at all types of locations. You might be asked to make a skill or ability check to determine whether your efforts are successful, and you might be asked to pay bribes, finders fees, buy drinks, or otherwise sacrifice some money before you can roll or to improve your odds. If youre successful, the GM will either provide you with the information youre seeking or provide you with a lead that you can pursue to acquire the information.
> Instead of seeking specific information, you can also eavesdrop, gossip, and chatter with the locals. The GM will provide you with several rumors and happenings that might represent opportunities, threats, and mysteries to pursue. This is similar to Getting the Lay of Land, but reveals informational leads rather than locations (see Getting the Lay of the Lay above).



*5. Choose Carefully, But Not Too Carefully*
While playing this game, you might feel overwhelmed from time to time. At any moment, youll probably be aware of several opportunities, threats, and mysteries and youll be finding more all the time. You might wonder how youll ever know when youve found them all. And you might wonder how youll ever deal with them all.
You wont. You cant. You will never be aware of every opportunity. And you will never be able to pursue every last one of them. Its impossible. You wont have the time. You wont have the resources. And everything you do will change the list of things you can do. So, its important to think carefully about what you do. But not too carefully.
Youll never find all the opportunities, so dont try. And dont convince yourself that theres a perfect opportunity out there to find. Because there isnt. Theres no perfect choices. Every choice you make has costs, risks, and consequences. By all means, avoid the ones where the risks and costs seem too high and the rewards seem too low, but you cant avoid any risks or consequences. You cant avoid taking sides. And whatever you do, youll always be losing out on something.

Every choice has consequences because the games about consequences. Its about the choices you make and what happens as a result. Its about what happens to the heroes on their rise to power. Its about the heroes becoming whoever they become and what happens along the way.

This isnt a game you can complete and its not a puzzle in optimization. So dont treat it as such. Treat it as a playground. Treat it as a world full of adventure. And remember that adventure isnt about endings, its about what happens on the way.






*About the Setting*
*Spoiler*
Show


Here are some things you need to know about the world and its people:
*Spoiler: The World is Ancient*
Show

The world is old, and its one great empire has fallen.  The elves, cruel and inhuman rulers over the world, fled through their portals to places unknown fifteen hundred years ago  but their ruins and secrets remained, hidden away by the great storms and snows that covered the land afterward.  Though humanity has learned some of what was forgotten of their once-slavemasters, much more is unknown.


*Spoiler: Even the roads are dangerous*
Show

Humanity rebelled against their elven slavemasters fifteen hundred years ago, and with the elves disappearance through the portals, the climate changed, quickly, irrevocably, warmth draining out of the world in a matter of days.  Mankind only survived by clumsily manipulating the elven portals long enough to escape to the worlds equatorial archipelagos, where the elves had their summer residences and retreats.  Those who remained perished or hunkered down in empty elven ruins or hastily-built refuges.   And there they strived mightily for survival as the menagerie of beasts and horrors the elves kept ranged freely across the frozen continent, tearing at civilisation from all directions.  Today, civilisation is slowly recovering.  But even within the borders of kingdoms like the Highmark, travel is precarious, and few people travel more than a few days from where they were born.  Those who do travel dont do so lightly.  For leaving aside the screaming wind and the bitter cold of the mainland, many dark dangers lurk between the fortified lights of civilisation in the icefields.


*Spoiler: It is a Human world*
Show

The elves abducted a myriad of species from hundreds of worlds via their portals.  The storms that raged across Horizon after their retreat consumed all but the strongest; most were not equipped to deal with a sudden and major change in climate.  Humanity adapted best and therefore survived: the majority, by going south to the archipelagos; the minority, who remained behind, by seeking shelter in old elven ruins.  This minority were helped by the dwarves  the mining slaves of the elves, freed and whose bodies were adapted to live in their tunnels.  There is a strong bond of respect and friendship that remains between dwarves and Horizon folk as a result.  That said, dwarves breed very slowly and rarely, so they too are rare; sheer attrition and the fight for survival has whittled down their numbers to small clans.  The other nonhuman faction are Illumians, bred by the elves, who were used mainly as servants in the elven houses of the archipelagos.  There are tiny minorities of halflings and gnomes that survived; they live in humanitys shadow, also declining.  The dwarves and illumians who travel into human lands are unusual among their own races; those raised in or alongside human communities might be considered outsiders by their own people.


*Spoiler: There are Gods and Spirits*
Show

Five deities there are, placed in keeping over the world by the Creator who moved on: the Father, the Mother, the Hearthkeeper, the Wild Man, and the Exile.  It is whispered that the freezing of the world was caused by the elves wounding the Firekeeper in their arrogance, rather than human insurrection.  It is known the Gods maintain the world, ensuring the sun rises and sets and that the tides come and go.  But while they have great power over the world, they rarely exercise it unasked.  People may pray to the gods to watch over them and with the proper reverence and the right offerings, they will, but the gods have their own matters to attend to.  Even so, the Gods have special places in their hearts for mortal beings, even if their personalities vary, their concerns differ, and their relations with mortal beings are distinct.

Then there are the Spirits, who are not gods, but rather spirits of the world itself, of its plants, animals, and locations.  It is said they are as old as the world and are the Creators true cornerstones of the world, with the five gods only caretakers and builders.  Their ways are the ancient ways of the world.  And they remain powerful wherever the light of civilization has yet to shine. Those who respect them do not worship them as gods. Instead, they are treated as companions or threats.  For not all care for humankind.  Some were made as breakers and thus malevolent from their inception; some were corrupted by the elves in their mastery of the world.

The dwarves revere only two gods: the Father and the Hearthkeeper.  But they believe their ancestors serve in the hall of the Father, or at the forge of the Hearthkeeper, so most dwarven clans revere their ancestors as spirits and raise shrines to them.


*Spoiler: Faith is important, but not everything*
Show

No one doubts the existence of the gods or the spirits.  Their power is everywhere.  Its evident, especially where one falls afoul of an evil spirit.  Most people dont argue about whether the gods or the spirits are more important or about the dwarves ancestors, as there isnt much point.  That said, most people in the civilised world revere the Gods.  They celebrate holidays, maintain shrines, make offerings, ask for guidance, pray for aid.  But they know the gods have their own things to think about.  Even so, people often keep a superstition or little ritual in their back pocket for the spirits too  just in case the god they are speaking to isnt available.

Revering of the Spirits is much rarer on the archipelagos than on the mainland.  In the Horizon wild you need all the help you can get  or at least need to avoid making enemies.  Thus the need for supplication or appeasement of any spirits who you might think are hanging around.


*Spoiler: Magic is known, but rare and controlled*
Show


Magic is woven into the heart of the world. There is the great magic of the gods that, if it did not actually create the world, does keep it going. There is the magic of life and death, light and dark, good and evil, and order of chaos that buffet the mind and soul of all mortals. There is magic in the very elements of the world, and there are even various creatures  great and small  born of magic. Magic is an undeniable part of life.  But it is tightly controlled in its knowledge, in the case of the gods magic and that of the arcane.  The five Gods have established temples of worshippers with their headquarters on the archipelagos, and do not permit knowledge of the higher mysteries of their faiths without considerable commitment and sacrifice by anyone who would walk high in his deitys path.

The masters of the arcane are few, based in one place in the world, and jealously guard their knowledge, only granting it at great price and bearing with it an ongoing physical cost.  And even then, neither clerics nor wizards can really say how magic works  only that it is, and it does.  Truly powerful magical beings are rare.  Magic is not exactly feared, but it is another of those things that people prefer to keep at a distance, for no one knows what it is really capable of and there are lots of stories of what happens when magic goes wrong. Thus, most practitioners of magic are careful not to be too obvious about it.

In the case of the Spirits, it is not easy to acquire knowledge of greater powers.  It is not that the knowledge is centralised  only that it is both costly and difficult to find someone who knows more and whose mind has not been broken by the primal powers of the world.  There is something about a man who lives his life mainly by the Spirits, known as a druid: it is believed the Spirits follow him.  After a certain point, and eventually, if he grows strong enough, he truly _does_ grow to be feared and shunned by the world ... which is what drives him further into the wilds.


*Spoiler: You are an Adventurer*
Show


You are an unusual individual.  Life in Horizon is centred around the family, the settlement, and the clan, around close allegiance to those refuges and fortresses that hold back the cold.  You were likely born or at least raised somewhere in Horizon, but you are not, for whatever reason, tied to a family or clan, and thus an outsider, exile, or even outcast.  You eschewed the normal life of a hunter, smith, merchant, or carpenter and early marriage and family in favour of a life of travelling the world, confronting challenges, plumbing the depths of ancient ruins, and doing battle with villains or monsters.  Why? That is for you to decide.  But you and your accidental allies  which you will come to call friends  will face a variety of challenges in Horizon.  And you cannot choose not to face those challenges.


*Spoiler: An Adventurer is not a Hero*
Show


You were not born a hero.  No one is; heroes are made, not born.  Heroes are made by their choices, not their skills.  You are not exceptional.  There are many out there who can fight better than you, many horrors in the wilds stronger than you  at least at the start of your career.  If you wish to be a hero, you must make yourself a hero.  Survive.  Grow.  Earn respect and glory and friendship.  But always pick your battles with care, because there is always someone stronger than you.



*About your Character*
*Spoiler*
Show

At the start of the game, youll have a character who comes from some corner of Horizon.  Youll decide some basic details about where you were born, how you were raised, and what you want out of life.  You are taken to be a member of a small adventuring company (i.e. the party), but your background isnt as important as what you do in the game.

Choosing a race, class, and background details are about more than choosing game mechanics and abilities. It's about deciding the person you want your character to be. Dwarves are very different from humans. Clerics face challenges that are very different from wizards. And the world will treat you differently depending on who you are. Here are some basic details you can think about to get you started.

*Races*
*Spoiler*
Show

Most people in Horizon are human.  Halflings and Illumians are also common.  Dwarves and gnomes are rare and unusual.  If you choose not to play a human, you will have to figure out why your character is traveling in the human lands and dealing with human problems with human allies. And you will be treated as unusual by both the humans of the world and the other members of your own race. Perhaps you were an exile, suffered from a disaster, a member of a family of traders who lived near humans or was orphaned and adopted by humans. Or perhaps you left home for another reason. One that makes it very difficult to go back.

*Spoiler: Human*
Show

 Humans are the most numerous, populous, and diverse people of the world. If youre a human, youll have to decide whether you come from one of the two central kingdoms of the Highmark or Chalice, from the more windswept, coastal kingdom of Gullcry, from the nomadic armed caravans of Lithui, the dwarf-influenced city of Thandar, or possibly from the softer islands of the Archipelagos.  Ill help you pick an appropriate origin for the type of character you want to play.


*Spoiler: Dwarf*
Show

 Dwarves are stout, hardy mountain people who dwell in clanholds deep in the heart of the worlds most formidable mountains. They are a proud, honorable people who live in large, monarchal clans steeped in ancient tradition. Dwarves are generally serious, stern, honorable, and proud, but they are hardy drinkers, and they have a reputation for greed. While most dwarves do have a weakness for material goods, it is usually more the craftsmanship they appreciate than the wealth itself. And the status it represents. There are several ancient dwarven clanholds in the Dragontooth Mountains, close by the mountainside human city of Thandar.


*Spoiler: Halfling*
Show

 Halflings are a small, nimble, optimistic, and cheerful people who are quite at home living alongside humans. Halflings are known to enjoy the comforts of home, family, and kin. But they are also curious to a fault and strangely fearless.  They are not, surprisingly, natural wanderers and tend to esconce themselves very firmly in the cities where they live.  They have a reputation for thievery that isnt entirely unearned, and they are also known to be incredibly lucky. Halflings dwell among the humans of Chalice, Gullcry, and are more concentrated than anywhere else in the capital city of the Highmark.


*Spoiler: Gnome*
Show

 Gnomes are the descendants of an ancient race of faerie folk who were enslaved by the elves in the long distant past.  Gnomes retain their fey origins, being mercurial, moody, flighty, impulsive, and sometimes even amoral. As such, the other races tend to have a hard time getting along with gnomes. All gnomes have a natural talent for magic.  They are known to dwell in the hills of the Gullcry hinterland.


*Spoiler: Illumian*
Show

Illumians are the descendants of the victims of experiments that the elves conducted on some of the first humans they abducted from their homeworlds.  After several grotesque failures, the elves succeeded in breeding the Illumian: a human with a manner more pleasing to graceful, cruel elves and far more suited to the regimented, high-skilled but nonetheless drudgery of work in elven mansions and resorts.   Paleskinned, taller than average, more than half are bald, and all have luminous sigils floating around their heads.  Illumians are orderly, cleave to a code of honour, and seek to increase culture and prioritise learning wherever they are.  They are nowhere near as common in Horizon as they are in the archipelagos, but Illumians are often involved in efforts to uncover and reveal old elven secrets in particular.  They tend to congregate in small cabals away from human settlements where possible.  In Horizon, Illumians are most found in Chalice and the Highmark. 


*Spoiler: Other Races*
Show

In this age, intermarriage between the races is rare  and is often seen as taboo.  As such, half-orcs are extremely rare, and there are no half-elves by dint of the fact there are no elves.  Half-orcs are looked at askance even more than nonhuman races are, and very frequently the subject of discrimination or outright hate.  Beyond that, many other mortal races do exist, but they are either dangerously uncivilised  such as orcs or goblinoids  or else rare, insular, and private.




*Classes*
*Spoiler*
Show

Your class defines your adventuring profession. It is the sum total of what you can do as a result of your various skills and talents. Some classes are professions in their own right. Others are merely a handy designation for game purposes. For example, a wizard is a wizard, but a fighter might be a soldier, mercenary, gladiator, scout, or even a blacksmith with a talent for combat.

The classes available are Bard, Cleric, Crusader, Druid, Fighter, Ranger, Rogue, Swordsage, Warblade, and Wizard. Other classes may be made available later, but dont fit the general theme of the game at this time.

*Spoiler: Bard*
Show

Bards are lorekeepers and storytellers, but what really defines them is the art of bardic magic. Bards have mastered a form of magic that is woven into song and story, almost always through an apprenticeship with another bard. Bards might be storytellers or sages, wandering performers, sages and advisors to nobles and leaders, oracles, or would-be heroes obsessed with being the stars of their own stories. By their nature, bards are dabblers and learn a little bit of everything.


*Spoiler: Cleric*
Show

 A Cleric is an individual whose devotion to one of the gods of the world is so great that have chosen to work that gods will in the world. And who has been rewarded with the magic of the gods themselves.  Not all clerics are priests, and very few priests are clerics, but often, the two go hand-in-hand. A cleric is defined by their devotion to a single god and a willingness to give their life over to serving that god. And that devotion has earned the blessing of the gods. But it is not freely given. A cleric who goes against their god may be stripped of their powers or suffer fierce retribution. Clerics combine combat training and divine magic to serve as the soldiers of the gods in the world.  But to learn greater power takes time and expense in the archipelagos, where the great churches are based.

_- Only the following domains from the PHB are available.  There are five gods between whom the domains are divided as follows:

The Father.  Domains: Knowledge, Law, Death
The Mother.  Domains: Earth, Protection, Healing
The Hearthkeeper.  Domains: War, Sun, Fire, Strength
The Wild Man. Domains: Animal, Plant, Travel, Water, Air
The Exile.  Domains: Trickery, Magic, Destruction, Chaos

- All gods have the Good domain._




*Spoiler: Crusader*
Show

A Crusader is the shadow of the Cleric: an individual whose devotion to the gods of the world is so great their god fuels them to undertake acts beyond the power of ordinary men.  A Crusader is not magical, but his body is fuelled by his faith such that he achieves acts that normal men cannot.  He is not blessed by the gods as such  he cannot be stripped of his powers if he loses faith  for the gods trust the Crusaders simplicity and singlemindedness to eventually bring him to do their will, even in a roundabout way.  The crusader is a soldier in his martial training as much as the cleric is in his divine magic.  Crusaders can be found in many parts of the world, but most commonly in the mainland of Horizon.


*Spoiler: Druid*
Show

Druids are similar to Clerics, but concerning the Spirits, rather than the Gods.  Druids may be found wherever the old ways are strongest, such as close to the Dragontooth Mountains, or among the Lithui. Druids are individuals who have learned to commune with the spirits of the world to such a degree that they can call upon their magic. And even eventually, take on their forms. Unlike clerics, druids arent devoted to a particular figure, and they dont see themselves as the swords of their gods. Instead, they live alongside the spirits of the world and seek their own way with the spirits as their companions. While some see themselves as protectors of the wild world and will fight against poachers and the incursions of evil creatures, they do not count themselves as the enemies of civilization nor do they see the gods as enemies. Druids are skilled survivalists, able to ally themselves with natural animals and to call upon nature magic.


*Spoiler: Fighter*
Show

Fighters are combat experts, pure and simple. They come from every walk of life, from guardsmen and generals to street thugs, raiders, mercenaries, and gladiators. And no two fighters are precisely alike. Each has their own combat style. The only thing that unites fighters as a group is their skill at arms. All fighters are masters of weapon and armor. And, except for enchanted relics and magical items, fighters do not use magic.


*Spoiler: Ranger*
Show

Rangers are survivalists and wanderers who dwell on the fringes of civilization. They are a broad group, encompassing guides, trackers, hunters, and thief-takers.  Some are connected to a clan or family or house; some are not.  Some simply live alone, off the land, protecting travellers who wander into their land. Others see themselves as protectors of the civilized people of the world. Regardless, they are experts in traveling the wilds of the world.  And eventually, every ranger who lives long enough in the wilds learns the ways of the spirits and gains a small talent for natural magic. Rangers are also skilled skirmishers or archers.  Rangers can be found along the fringes of both civilised and uncivilised lands, from the shores of Gullcry to the edge of the Highmark to the caravans of the Lithui.


*Spoiler: Rogue*
Show

 Like fighters and rangers, rogues are a broad group. Anyone who lives by guile, cunning, and expertise might be a rogue. Some are criminals  thieves and assassins  while others are spies, scouts, skirmishers, or diplomats. Every corner of the civilized world has its rogues, and no two rogues are precisely alike. Every rogue has a carefully honed skill set.


*Spoiler: Swordsage*
Show

The swordsage is the master of the blade, the inheritor of a line of knowledge that originates beyond the world itself.  For some humans kidnapped from other worlds had certain powers, powers unrelated to magic, powers to control their bodies and harness their very lifeforce to use.  These powers remained in the transit across to their slavery under the elves.  They were hidden, secret, passed down from master to apprentice over millennia until at last the elves fled the world, and humanity was free.  The Swordsages concentrated on perfection of form, building monasteries and small temples on the archipelago.  Thus their art was passed down and flowered, the Art they called White Hand.  Swordsages can be found out in the world seeking perfection in their form, challenging the world to surpass it.  Typically they come from monasteries on the Archipelagos, but there are small schools to be found in Chalice and the Highmark.  Sometimes there are small, specialised forms of the art that are passed down and closely guarded along family lines.


*Spoiler: Warblade*
Show

The warblade practices a similar art to that of the swordsage, but with a different emphasis.  When Horizon went cold, some masters of White Hand did not flee south with most of humanity.  Some remained on the mainland, and sought to strive with this new world.  Over centuries, until the first ships came back from the archipelagos, they sought to strengthen the warriors who remained in Horizon, making them better able to meet the fierce challenges of the cold world.  The art of the fighter mingled with the art of the swordsage to create a different form of martial discipline: Red Hand, sister art to the swordsages White Hand.  Warblades can be found in many places  as soldiers, warriors, guardsmen, wanderers, exiles, and all they have in common is knowledge of the Art.  Few if any Warblades come from the soft lands of the archipelagos; they are most found in the wilder regions of the world, some of the strongest being among the Lithui.  However, there are well-respected schools in Chalice in particular, and it is not difficult to find a teacher in the Art.  Many kings guards count warblades among their numbers.


*Spoiler: Wizard*
Show

A wizard is an individual who has learned the ancient art of arcane magic, the rudiments of the power the elves wielded to enslave species and wound a god.  Magic infuses the world and everything in it. And an individual who knows how to channel and shape the magical energy of mana can bend the world to their will. And, though wizards are rare, there are a few in every corner of the world. Some offer their services to kings and lords, such as those in Chalice and the Highmark. Others live in quiet, out-of-the-way corners on the coast in Gullcry or in Thandar.  Wizards must learn their art from other wizards.  Many never progress to the heights of great power.  For those who would, there is only one place they can do so: the Mountain, a school of magic on the side of an active volcano in Chalice, where magic alone holds back the calderas fiery wrath.  Here, and only here, can magic of a greater kind be learned, and then at great cost.  And most people are happy about that. For magic makes people nervous. _The Necromancy School is not available as a specialization. As Necromancy disrupts the natural cycles of life and death, it is inherently evil._

----------


## Saintheart

*About the Houserules*
*Spoiler: Overland Travelling*
Show

The default is that the party travels at the speed of its slowest member.  Generally a day of travel at normal pace is about 8 hours of travel per day, and in general a tactical movement speed is divided by 10 to arrive at the persons speed in miles per hour (thus, 30 feet = 3 mph, 40 feet = 4 mph, and so on).

However, the world isnt measured or mapped so precisely that you can know to the last inch how far one place is from another.

When you travel from one place to another, your group gets to pick a travel pace for the day: fast, normal, or slow.  Each has benefits and drawbacks as follows:

	FAST:
	The party gains 1.5 days on the route.
	The party travels 12 hours in the day rather than 8.
	The party cant forage for food at all on the way
	Mounts and animal companions cant forage.  They must be fed and watered from supplies or some other food source made available.
	The party takes -4 penalty on all checks to perceive dangers and on navigation checks.
	Hostile creatures get +4 on checks to detect or track the party.

	NORMAL:
	The party gains 1 day on the route.
	The party travels 8 hours in the day.
	The party can forage for food on the way, but at a -4 penalty.
	Mounts and animal companions automatically succeed foraging for their own food.


	SLOW:
	The party gain 0.5 days on the route.
	The party travels 4 hours in the day.
	The party can forage for food normally.
	Mounts and animal companions automatically succeed on foraging for their own food.
	The party gets +4 to all checks to perceive dangers and on navigation checks.
	Hostile creatures get -4 on checks to detect or track the party

Terrain may affect your choice of pace.  For example, due to heavy snowfall, a route that normally takes 1 day to cross in fact takes 2 days (heavy snow halves movement).

The party can choose to counter this increased time by travelling at a fast pace, but they ultimately still only gain 1.5 days on the route, they only travel 1.5 of the 2 days required to cover the distance.  Conversely, if they travel at a slow pace in this terrain, then theyll only get about one quarter of the way to their destination.

As for foraging and navigation:

*Foraging:*
At the end of a day of travel, the DM rolls a Survival or flat WIS check for each character against the appropriate Resources DC of the terrain.  As a general guide, these are:
5: Coastal or urban areas
10: Forests or hilly regions
15: Grasslands, swamps, open sea, and underwater
20: Arctic tundras, mountains, or the Underdark
25: Deserts, and most planar locations

If a character fails their check, the player marks off one use of their rations. (For convenience the DM automates this process and advises the players the outcome of the rolls).  Characters can attempt to find other forms of forage out of encounters or similar, but this carries potential risks depending on what the party wants to eat.

If the players have no food, they can survive (3 days + their CON mod) travel days without food, or twice that if they decide to spread their food thin. After that time runs out, they start taking starvation.

If at least one player succeeds on their foraging roll, all players obtain water and can refill their waterskins.  If a player has no water or are starving, they become fatigued (-2 STR, DEX, cant run or charge) and start taking nonlethal damage.  They remain fatigued until they find water, no matter how much they rest.  (Certain spells creating food or water or similar are adjudicated case by case.)

*Navigation:*
Youll be asked who is navigating for the party during a journey.  This can be freely changed if the party wishes.  Each day while travelling, the DM makes a Survival (or WIS) check in secret.   This is against the Navigation DC of the terrain theyre passing through on that day, which is DM eyes-only.  Failing a navigation roll means the party is off target from its destination, i.e. got lost at some point, whether in a totally wrong direction or just a few degrees off course (which can still mean you're miles off course).

Of course, you might realize you're lost.
- If there is a major landmark, like a river, that your character is aware of, you might run into it and realize youre going the wrong direction.
- If your days spent travelling exceed the planned days of the route, youll be told so by the DM.  From that you would likely conclude youre lost.  For example, if you're expecting to reach a location in three days given the pace you set but the journey stretches into four for no reason, you would immediately deduce that you're off target at the very least if not outright lost.

Once you know youre lost, you have three options:
- Pick a direction and travel that way until you hit a landmark (river, edge of forest, etc)
- Find high ground and try to locate a landmark you can orient yourself by
- Backtrack until you hit a landmark you know.

No matter what option you choose, its treated as a new journey.

In summary: every travelling day, forage and navigation checks are rolled.  This determines whether youre on course for the destination you're going to and whether you get fed that day.

*Wait, what about wandering monsters and other encounters?*
Encounters may well occur even if you're totally on course.  Your choice of route to the destination  and theres always more than one way to go somewhere  may affect what you run into and how often.  Depending on where you want to go and how fast, you might choose to accept the risks of such a journey.


*Spoiler: The Complication Pool*
Show

Time flies, and waits for no orc.  This rule is essentially a way of reflecting the time and to some extent the risk and danger that might be taken on a task.

Whenever players spend a meaningful amount of time on a task  exploring, travelling, gathering information, whatever - a d6 die is added to the Complication Pool.  These are an abstraction for time passing; they could represent anything between 5 and 15 minutes, or indeed hours or days in the case of travel, or even months, depending on the situation.

But the dice also serve as the relentless advance of ill fortune, or karma; as such, a dice may be added by the DM if a party member does something that in the DMs view is reckless or risky.

When there are 6 dice in the Complication Pool, the Pool is rolled and cleared.  If any of the dice roll a 1, there is  a Complication.  A random encounter might happen, your horse might step in a hole and break his leg, your torches might blow out, you might discover a mouse has eaten all your rations.

The DM may also in his discretion add a dice and roll the pool before it contains 6 dice, if a character does something exceptionally risky.  In these circumstances the pool is *not* cleared but continues to accumulate up to 6, when it is rolled again as normal.  One ill turn deserves another, as someone once said.

Time and tide wait for no man.  You are always against the clock, always daring Lady Luck.  Your only blessing is that you always know how many dice there are in the Complication Pool.


*Spoiler: Levelling Up*
Show


Up to level 6, levelling is automatic.

Past level 6, its a different ball game.

First, casters do not automatically learn new spells.  Spell _slots_ are gained of higher level, but arcanists, they do not learn any new spells and must seek them from scrolls and the like.  The only way to do this automatically is at the Mountain, in the nation of Chalice.  Otherwise, the spellcaster must look for scrolls or from other casters willing to risk the wrath of the Mountains enforcers who control the spread of magic in the world.

Divine casters  druids or any other  must find someone to teach them the higher mysteries.  They do not receive higher spell slots at all without this training. Finding a trainer is not as simple as it first appears, and the price is not negligible.

Finally, to learn new feats, characters must seek out someone to train them in that feat before it can be acquired.  Again, the cost is not negligible and takes some dedicated time to acquire.


_The Big 16:_
*Spoiler*
Show

 *1. What game system are you running (D&D, Call of Cthulu, Palladium, GURPS, etc.), and if applicable what edition (Original, Classic, Revised, 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 5th, 10th, etc.)?*
D&D 3.5.

*2. What 'type' or variant of game will it be (i.e. "Shadow Chasers" or "Agents of Psi" for d20 Modern)? What is the setting for the game (eg. historic period, published or homebrewed campaign setting, alternate reality, modern world, etc.)?*
This is a homebrewed setting.  Is it a good one? Well, as one of the Doctors once said, No, but Ive put a lot of time into it.

*3. How many Players are you looking for? Will you be taking alternates, and if so, how many?*
6.  Alternates may be called for in due course.

*4. What's the gaming medium (OOTS, chat, e-mail etc.)?*
Right here on OOTS!

*5. What is the characters' starting status (i.e. experience level)?*
Level 3.

*6. How much gold or other starting funds will the characters begin with?*
Standard WBL for level 3.  However, the world is low-level magic, so no one item you have (at least to start with) can be worth more than 1,000 gp.  And even then, there are some reasonably tight restrictions on sourcebooks set out below.

*7. Are there any particular character classes, professions, orders, etc. that you want... or do not want? What are your rules on 'prestige' and/or homebrewed classes?*
No homebrew.  We are generally playing core only in classes at least for the time being, subject to some exceptions set out below.  No prestige classes outside PHB or DMG at this stage, though at level 3, I doubt thatll be a problem.  In particular, no Barbarians, Monks, Paladins or Sorcerers.  However, Warblades, Swordsages, and Crusaders from Tome of Battle are available.  Further classes may become available as the game proceeds, but dont fit the general theme of the game at this time.

*8. What races, subraces, species, etc. are allowed for your game? Will you allow homebrewed races or species? 'Prestige' races or species?*
No homebrew.  Races out of the PHB only, with the following exceptions: no elves or half-elves, but Illumians from Races of Destiny are okay.  Again, consider the setting notes below before going nonhuman.

*9. By what method should Players generate their attributes/ability scores and Hit Points?*
For each stat, roll 4d6 and drop the lowest result, just in case the dice gods have something delightful in store.  If that doesnt appeal, 32 point buy; for hitpoints, maximise your first hit dice, then straight rolling for levels 2-3.
On the subject of flaws: you may take one flaw and accordingly one flaw feat.  Additionally, you may have one additional feat *for free*, but the feats still must accord with the sources below.

*10. Does your game use alignment? What are your restrictions, if so?*
Yes, the game does use alignments.  No evil alignment characters.

*11. Do you allow multi-classing, or have any particular rules in regards to it?*
Clerics and wizards cannot multiclass to one another, and you cannot multiclass *into-* wizard or cleric; these are professions taken early in life or not at all, and once left, cannot be taken up again.  Beyond that there are no multiclassing penalties.

*12. Will you be doing all of the die rolling during the course of the game? Will die rolls be altered, or left to the honor system? If players can make die rolls, which ones do they make, how should they make the rolls, and how should they report them?*
Die rolls for players are to be made on OOTS.  To speed up posting I reserve the right to roll offline, but generally if its significant Ill advise the outcome of the roll down to the number.

*13. Are there any homebrewed or optional/variant rules that your Players should know about? If so, list and explain them, or provide relevant links to learn about these new rules.*
I do have some variations on how I handle wilderness travel and the passage of time.  Otherwise any variants or homebrew rules I would ask players consent to introduce rather than impose unilaterally.

*14. Is a character background required? If so, how big? Are you looking for anything in particular (i.e. the backgrounds all ending up with the characters in the same city)?*
The common element to all partymembers is that you are adventurers, people without a family or clan beyond Hardwalker Hall.  That said I dont really require a large character background on this.  Your character will develop as you adventure in the world, and this is about your slow climb to greatness.  If theres anything Im interested in, its punctual replies to updates, and that ideally your response has more length and complexity than a Tweet.

*15. Does your game involve a lot of hack & slash, puzzle solving, roleplaying, or a combination of the above?*
As said in the long text above, this is a true effort at an open world, where the game will have whatever challenges your characters choose to seek out.  That may involve classic adventuring with all it entails.  If this game is intended to lean on anything, its designed to lean on exploration.  I would go back and read over the introduction.

*16. Are your Players restricted to particular rulebooks and supplements, or will you be allowing access to non-standard material? What sources can Players use for their characters?*]
Heres where it gets restrictive - youre down to the following sources:
- PHB 1 (In particular note the PHB domains are the only ones available)
- DMG 1
- Frostburn is available for spells, feats, and equipment (but *not* domains or deities.)  You still must meet the prerequisites of the feat in accordance with the sources named, e.g. if a feat requires access to the Cold domain, you cant get it.
- Tome of Battle (everything allowed, but you still have to meet prerequisites to take it, e.g. no Eternal Blade because there are no elves).
- Complete Champion (*only* Devotion Feats.)

- Special exception #1: Fighters  or any build that includes at least 1 level in Fighter  are also permitted *feats* from any official WOTC source (i.e. 3.5 first-party book, Web article, or Dragon Magazine) which are specified by the text to be takeable as a bonus fighter feat.  You still must meet the prerequisites of the feat in order to take it.  I still reserve the right to overrule a feat selection if I deem it is inappropriate.

- Special exception #2: Rogues  or any build that has at least 1 level in Rogue  can take the feat Craven from Champions of Ruin, which otherwise is off limits.

- MIC is open for equipment choices, but under no circumstances can you have an item that provides a replenishing supply of food or water (thus, no Everlasting Rations, and no Everfull Mugs).

----------


## Saintheart

*About the immediate world*

The campaign opens at Hardwalker Hall, a small citadel of about 1,000 souls on the eastern end of the Bay of Seals, in the region of Hylkeiden.  Hardwalker Hall is home to the Hardwalker clan, who at least notionally rule this swathe of wilderness and protect the inhabitants.  Said inhabitation is mostly centred around the Hall and five small settlements: Makivartija, Jarven Talo, Joen Suu, Majakka, and Kynsi.  However, much of the kingdom remains untamed wilderness, and there are many sites both known and unknown in the lands beyond the walls of these towns.

*Spoiler: Hylkeiden*
Show




One of these sites you already know of: the Valley of the Spear, to the east, hides a great secret  what seems to be a working portal of the hated and vanished oppressors, the elves.  At least right now, the existence of that site is not common knowledge, and known perhaps only to Lyssa Hardwalker and yourselves  assuming she has not told anyone else of its existence.

However, it certainly is not the only such ruin or lost fort waiting to be found, or rediscovered, or plundered.  Other discoveries await only the march of sufficiently motivated adventurers.

As for Hardwalker Hall itself, the map of the settlement tells some of the story.  The overall structure of the fortress is a town lying at the base of a mountain on the Bay of Seals.  Hardwalker Hall itself, the residence of the clan, is the final redoubt of the fortress and the highest inhabited point on the mountain, with a larger main fortress below it and the town and harbour beneath it.  There are a number of sites and locations identified in the map, though you can always find more and theres more than just a name to a location.

*Spoiler: Hardwalker Hall*
Show



1 - Hardwalker Hall, the citadel
2 - The Lower Fort, which has its own well-built keep
3 - The Greatcat Stables
4 - Northgate
5 - Gate of Sighs
6 - Fish Gate
7 - The Harbour
8 - Council Hall
9 - Traders' Hall
10 - Blades Guildhouse
11 - The Drunken Snowflake, most prosperous inn in the city walls
12 - Temple of the Father
13 - Mages' Residence (currently closed and under guard)
14 - Dawngleam Forge
15 - Helka's Furs, Leathers, Cloth
16 - Sigkhurl's Lighthouse (fortified, covers the harbour)

There are plenty of other things to discover out here.  Take a closer look if you like!


The brown square indicates the location of the house thats been granted to you.  Its generously-sized for the limited space available in a walled city, but its also just spartan at the moment.  Theres a pot-bellied stove in one room, space for a table and beds in the other room, and thats about it.  Theres no stable for mounts, so youll have to bring the animals inside or work towards developing the site so it has one.  And like any home, it has to be maintained.  Even with the protective curtain of the battlements around Hardwalker Hall, Hylkeiden winters are fierce and hard on structures out here.


*Spoiler: The House*
Show




*
Seasons, Climate, and Year:*
Ever since the elves withdrew, Horizons climate is always some variant on subarctic or downright arctic even in summer, and the seasons are no different.  Spring, therefore, does not usually bring a great greening of the landscape, and it likely never will unless some way is found to restore warmth to the world (an epoch-defining event, if it ever happened.)

The Horizon year is 360 days long, divided into 6 seasons of 60 days each:

Early Autumn  Alkusyksy
Autumn  Syksy
Winter  Talvi
Early Spring  Alkukevaasta
Spring  Kevat
Summer  Kesa

(The names are local.  While there is a Common tongue that everyone speaks, regional dialects sprung up in the time before ships came back to Horizon from the Archipelago.  Most place names in Hylkeiden are in that local tongue, with the notable and honoured exception of Hardwalker Hall.  In that dialect, Hardwalker Hall is _Kovakavelija Koti_).

The Horizon count of years commenced on the year of humanity and dwarfkinds rebellion against the elves.  Based off archipelago records compared against those records the dwarves held onto in their holds in the Dragontooth Mountains, the common acceptance is that the current date is Day 1 of Alkukevaasta, Early Spring, 1537 years since the rebellion.


Lastly, remember that for many, many years the continental branch of the Hardwalker clan ruled from the Hall.  Lord Rowan and Lyssa are late transplants, if you will, from that line of the Hardwalkers who went through the portals to the archipelago hundreds of years ago.  So Rowan and Lyssas acceptance isnt necessarily even all across Hylkeiden.  Thats leaving aside other clans which may vie for power with the Hardwalkers  the Darkstones, and others who might show up as we go.

----------


## Toliudar

This is amazing, Saintheart.  Thanks so much!

----------


## DrK

I have subscribed and Njal is back! Thanks for the great intro and background

----------


## Toliudar

Saintheart, Verglas is VERY eager to work with Lyssa, training her in magical theory and in ways to control and channel her gifts.  In character, I don't think I ever heard a response from Lyssa on any of those musings (to be fair, she had a lot else to focus on  :Small Wink:  ).  

In trying to picture the last few weeks, I'm wondering to what extent Lyssa has shown interest in any of this, and what kind of progress they've made.  Verglas' short term goals will vary depending on how things have progressed, or not.

----------


## DrK

Over the past few weeks Njal would have been looking into doing the following...
Checking in on Lyssa and the guards he knows at HardawlkerTracking and patrolling the local area to make sure the traitor mage doesn't sneak backHunting/ gathering

Longer term he will want to research the elven magic gate with Verglas to work uot if there is any risk

----------


## Toliudar

I'm not sure Verglas would want to return to the elven gate with Njal, whose opinion about elves and their legacy have been very clear. 

Verglas believes that the gate can only be activated - if at all - by Lyssa, and Lyssa is probably going to need more time to master her talents before she tackles opening up something that might be a teleportation portal or a planar gate. 

We might be better off starting to explore other possible sites of ancient (elven or pre-elven magic), but we'll always have a useful and interesting tension between Verglas wanting to understand and use the magic, and Njal wanting to contain and limit it.  Both are completely defensible positions, of course.

----------


## Saintheart

I suspect a lot of this thread's going to be in OOC than IC, but that's totally okay too.  We can't talk over things as freely here as we could over a tabletop, so the discussions might "mush" together over time. 




> Saintheart, Verglas is VERY eager to work with Lyssa, training her in magical theory and in ways to control and channel her gifts.  In character, I don't think I ever heard a response from Lyssa on any of those musings (to be fair, she had a lot else to focus on  ).  
> 
> In trying to picture the last few weeks, I'm wondering to what extent Lyssa has shown interest in any of this, and what kind of progress they've made.  Verglas' short term goals will vary depending on how things have progressed, or not.


Lyssa and Verglas haven't had that much time together - maybe a couple of hours.  The reason for that has been that Lyssa hasn't worked up the courage or worked out how exactly she's going to broach this subject with her father, Rowan.  It has been a discreetly omitted topic and for whatever reason Verglas and/or Njal never let slip that she either (a) seems to be a sorceress or (b) is still subject to the elven curse that Endrow laid on her and which likely rules her out from childbearing.  Lyssa fled her Kindling, the ceremony at which she'd choose a husband from eligible suitors of the Hall, and you can all be taken as knowing that, sooner or not-too-much-later, the subject's going to come up or indeed another Kindling may be held at which she'll likely have to present.  And that's before we get to whether or not Lord Darkstone off to the east knows how his son came to die ...

Anyway, as far as Lyssa's talents are concerned, Verglas isn't exactly a qualified teacher, and especially with magic, just because you can do something doesn't mean you can teach it.  On top of that, Verglas has observed that sorcery, the form of magic that Lyssa seems to have a talent for is something that works very differently to her own ritual-based magic.  One is very much dependent on drawing magic by arcane movements and words; the other is a flat-out drawing of power through the body itself and projecting it.  That said, there does seem to be a common starting point: the foundational ability to focus, calm the mind, and be able to isolate muscles - fingers, vocal chords, the tongue - to be able to incant spells correctly.  Sorcery and wizardry both need them.  And Verglas's spellbook doesn't have much in the way of instruction on that point.  So one of the options Verglas could pursue is looking for one of the basic instructional texts somewhere.  This could be achieved any number of ways: looking for antiquities dealers, trying to track down any mages in town, contacting a representative from the Mountain.  Up to you.  Another might just be trying to get Lyssa out of the city and just getting her to work with her body, trying to summon up the emotional state she was in when she first started manifesting the power.





> Over the past few weeks Njal would have been looking into doing the following...
> Checking in on Lyssa and the guards he knows at HardawlkerTracking and patrolling the local area to make sure the traitor mage doesn't sneak backHunting/ gathering
> 
> Longer term he will want to research the elven magic gate with Verglas to work uot if there is any risk


We can say that Njal's managed to lay up a small store of nuts, withered berries, and edible roots which he presumably keeps stored in a corner of the house.  That could be stewed or malted into rations if he has a house with a roof over it.  No sign of Endrow at this point.

Lyssa hasn't been particularly reachable at the moment, whether because her father's more protective of her or for whatever other reason.  Njal's seen her once or twice and she's okay - considering.

As for the guards he knows at Hardwalker Hall, Njal's a wanderer and a number of those he knew have moved on.  Bofur, the big smiling blonde-bearded smith, has taken a job in Kynsi and moved there.  Gaedran, a sergeant of the watch with a massive moustache and blue eyes, is still stationed down at the Fish Gate, while Pedrick, a young lad with long black hair and longer arms and legs, is stationed at the Gate of Sighs.




> I'm not sure Verglas would want to return to the elven gate with Njal, whose opinion about elves and their legacy have been very clear. 
> 
> Verglas believes that the gate can only be activated - if at all - by Lyssa, and Lyssa is probably going to need more time to master her talents before she tackles opening up something that might be a teleportation portal or a planar gate. 
> 
> We might be better off starting to explore other possible sites of ancient (elven or pre-elven magic), but we'll always have a useful and interesting tension between Verglas wanting to understand and use the magic, and Njal wanting to contain and limit it.  Both are completely defensible positions, of course.


In that respect, if you're looking for other possible sites of ancient magic, it might take some inquiries or asking around Hardwalker Hall.  There is another elven site not that far from here, back in the Valley of the Spear: Kirillin Manor, a site you guys bypassed on the way back to Hardwalker Hall, whose location seems a lot more understandable now given the elven portal's location.  As far as you've heard to this point it's not specifically associated as a site of great elven magic, but it _is_ a place avoided by most people and with a dark reputation.  Maybe you want to look into that, maybe you don't.  It sure isn't going anywhere.


*As for getting a roof over your head!* ... it pleasantly astonishes me to realise Verglas actually has a rank in Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering), and therefore is actually able to tell the big burly dwarf how to build a roof properly so it won't come down on your heads a second later.  It's not so simple as shaping the wood.  So you're going to need a couple of good quality trees of a pretty decent size too.  Pine logs might work, but spruce is essential for the sap and binding agents as the gnome is saying.  So the first job is to go and find out where you might find trees of that quality anywhere around here.  You could ask around on that if you wanted, or - don't forget - you can always look into hiring a roofer to do the job for you, albeit that would be at a cost.

(And I realise Njal's dwarven and therefore Scottish, so I'm unsurprised he'd rather brave freezing cold and chop down a couple of massive pine trees in the wilderness and then drag them back to town than allow a single copper piece leave hi' purse an' intah th' coinbox of a thievin', overchargin', Sassenach nancy-boy fr' th' Thames, laddie...)  ... more seriously, you'll also need to think about how you get said trees back to town.  As in, rope for presumably poor old Stormrir to haul it all the way.  Also, an axe.  Or saw.  That scene from _Christmas Vacation_ springs to mind.  Just some thoughts :)  )

----------


## DrK

I shall have to flick through the old Arms and Equipment guide for the mundane stuff for doing useful things! As you say Njal is more used to just bodging things together  as he lives in caves, shacks or inns

----------


## Novabomb

The information about the Darkstone kid is something that Ramiro would make sure Lord Hardwalker is made aware of.  (How he wants to handle relations with his neighbor is his discretion.)
(If Endow is alive, he may try to enter the Darkstone court to drive conflict)

The details can be sparse about how Endow cursed him in that way, but the fact that the wizard was banished

----------


## Toliudar

In terms of training Lyssa, Verglas very much would like to maintain absolute discretion, as any revelations are entirely Lyssa's to make. And I'd like to consider "get her mad and see what happens" plan B as a training regimen, so seeking out instructional texts does indeed seem like a good secondary goal, the kind of thing she can pursue as the opportunities present.  Thanks!

Kirillin Manor might be a great first trip out for the four of us: a known entity, not too far, but of interest to several of us.  Thanks!

And emphatically yes to being able to use that rank in Architecture and Engineering. Getting to tell others what to do is strictly a bonus in this case.

----------


## DrK

Id agree with Toliudar, Krillin Manor sounds like a good plan when we have roof over our head

----------


## Toliudar

It occurs to me that one or two castings of Wood Shape by Njal, guided a bit by Verglas' sketch if need be.  Basically, make sheet of plywood that's the right jigsaw shape to fit/overlap with the hole. Attach sheet of plywood, sealing with resin or pitch as possible.  When time permits, cover with whatever outer covering the roofs are using here (shakes, tiles, whatever).  It wouldn't stand up to code now, but compared to the technologies available in Hardwalker Hall, it's pretty space-age.

----------


## Saintheart

> The information about the Darkstone kid is something that Ramiro would make sure Lord Hardwalker is made aware of. (How he wants to handle relations with his neighbor is his discretion.)
> (If Endow is alive, he may try to enter the Darkstone court to drive conflict)
> 
> The details can be sparse about how Endow cursed him in that way, but the fact that the wizard was banished


We can take it that Lord Hardwalker was told about the fate of Iohn Darkstone and that a curse was in effect.  Hardwalker is hoping the Gravewind if not the Frost Folk might impede inquiries about the boy's whereabouts, but if there was any evidence Darkstone was going to see Lyssa Hardwalker, there's sure to be further trouble over it.  Something else that might be worth looking into for your group perhaps ...




> It occurs to me that one or two castings of Wood Shape by Njal, guided a bit by Verglas' sketch if need be.  Basically, make sheet of plywood that's the right jigsaw shape to fit/overlap with the hole. Attach sheet of plywood, sealing with resin or pitch as possible.  When time permits, cover with whatever outer covering the roofs are using here (shakes, tiles, whatever).  It wouldn't stand up to code now, but compared to the technologies available in Hardwalker Hall, it's pretty space-age.


Maybe Verglas can suggest the technique to Aimo, assuming he is permitted to look at the roof by your party and is willing to undertake such a thing?

*Planning and Heading to Kirillin Manor:*
Just some logistics and random thoughts about this.

Kirillin Manor is a good two days' travel east into the Valley of the Spear, so your planning for the journey out and back will need to reflect that.  Again, we'll need a pace specified - fast, normal or slow - and I am assuming Njal is your navigator for the trip out.  As usual, pace affects speed, navigation, the capacity to forage, and detection of threats.  Also don't forget that if you're going above normal pace, the animals - Dog, Stormir, and Gromrir - will need supplies for each day you're out there.  Picking up those supplies will take some time here in town as well if you don't already have them, i.e. they'll raise the Complication Pool by 1.

When you've specified the pace and whether/what supplies you're getting, you can set out - unless of course there's anything else you want to do in town, such as getting the lay of the land or looking for other work or any other leads or inquiries you want to chase up.

----------


## Novabomb

Given we are not on a strict and literal deadline this time, perhaps its a good time to try out a leisurely pace.

----------


## DrK

Yes I agree, a slow pace for this would be fine
@GM
Can we just buy some food supplies off camera? So 10 days worth of horse feed, trail rations and chunks of meat?

----------


## Saintheart

Yes, if you want, those are straight supplies.  Don't worry, not every transaction is going to be RPed through.

----------


## DrK

> Yes, if you want, those are straight supplies.  Don't worry, not every transaction is going to be RPed through.


Grand. I'll sort out the cash for that this evening. Nice and straightforward. I know you say 2 days there and back abut I think 10 days will give some leeway.  I'll get the feed for Ramiro and Verglas's horses and their trail rations as well.

----------


## Saintheart

> Grand. I'll sort out the cash for that this evening. Nice and straightforward. I know you say 2 days there and back abut I think 10 days will give some leeway.  I'll get the feed for Ramiro and Verglas's horses and their trail rations as well.


Note Ramiro hasn't got a horse, and Verglas's mount is a riding dog named Dog.  Also, it's two days in one direction, so total of 4 days travelling at normal pace.  Heavy snows and all that.  Slow pace cuts that in half making it 8 days travelling.

----------


## Novabomb

I have been going back and forth in my head for awhile, what do you guys think:
Scout's Headband? Vs Enduring Amulet

The latter leaves plenty of money left over and reduces environmental concerns, the former improves detection, and allows makes working in the dark more feasible and potentially promotes greater use of stealth.

----------


## Toliudar

I'd go with Scout's headband.

If it's four days travel to and from the nearest source of wood, let's just transform our table tomorrow (one table top and four legs should give plenty of plywood), and then bring some more wood back from our next journey.  Njal can always make more basic furniture for us.

----------


## DrK

Solid plan, we can have a table for a roof m NY and

----------


## Saintheart

All right, shaping the table will work (once you've calmed Njal down enough to convince him to do it) and there's sufficient wood for Aimo to do his work and run his "experiment.")

Yes, we are making plywood, as you suggested, *Toliudar* :D :D

So that means I guess we're moving ahead to tomorrow morning and the group is heading out.  Three castings of the spell required, so *DrK*, that'll be all of Njal's level 2 spells taken out for the first day of travel.

*Novabomb*, as for picking up a Scout's Headband - you're going to have to invest some time to finding one or figuring out where to find one.  A Scout's Headband _base_ price is 3,400 gp before we factor in local prices or merchants - did you have at least that amount available?

----------


## Novabomb

With the 2500 from the end of the last mission, and the removal of the replentishing skin which is another 1k, he has a bit of change left over.

----------


## Saintheart

> With the 2500 from the end of the last mission, and the removal of the replentishing skin which is another 1k, he has a bit of change left over.


Good. Then it comes down to trying to find a Scout's Headband at that price, which will take the rest of the afternoon of Day 1, and leaving the group still able to leave tomorrow morning (morning Day 2).  I'll post up what happens during that search soon, but the likeliest place for something like that would be Helka's, the Clothier over near the Fish Gate.  I'll also presume (since they don't have anything else to do right now) that Verglas and Njal are coming with you.

----------


## DrK

Im happy for Njal to burn up his level 2 spells for tomorrow morning on 3 x wood shape in tye morning then we can head out in the afternoon to start walking towards the ruins

----------


## Toliudar

Works for me!

----------


## Saintheart

Sorry, I forgot to answer the OOC - since the party's supplying the table the materials for the roof, there's no charge from Aimo for his workmanship - it would've been 150gp if he'd had to source wood from the guild.  So, no charge then.

----------


## Toliudar

Sounds good.  Coney has shrink item now, so might be able to haul a chunk of wood back with us to replace the wood used.  Which will, hopefully, then, also avoid any unpleasantness with the guilds.

----------


## Toliudar

If it's looking like day 5 is going to be extra cold, Verglas will shift her memorized spells to incorporate 1 casting of Endure Elements (saving 1 charge from Njal's wand).  

Saintheart, a few questions about the current situation:

Is there still snow on the ground?Do we have any options regarding cover or concealment?How far away from the frostfolk are we?You say that they're crucifying the fifth frostfolk slowly.  Does that mean that they're currently in the process of strapping/tying him/her to the tree, or that they've already strapped him/her to the tree and are watching him/her slowly die?

----------


## Saintheart

> If it's looking like day 5 is going to be extra cold, Verglas will shift her memorized spells to incorporate 1 casting of Endure Elements (saving 1 charge from Njal's wand).  
> 
> Saintheart, a few questions about the current situation:
> 
> Is there still snow on the ground?Do we have any options regarding cover or concealment?How far away from the frostfolk are we?You say that they're crucifying the fifth frostfolk slowly.  Does that mean that they're currently in the process of strapping/tying him/her to the tree, or that they've already strapped him/her to the tree and are watching him/her slowly die?


- There is still snow on the ground, yes.  It's thick enough that charging and Run actions are not possible anywhere relevant.  That limitation will likely not be something affecting the Folken, though, given your previous encounters with them revealed they could move very easily across snow-covered ground.

- You're in an elevated position above the dell where the dreadful activity is occurring, essentially on a 60 degree incline overlooking the dell.  This offers a decent amount of cover and concealment in itself, and the ground in the dell itself also has a substantial amount of debris by way of boulders, fallen trees and rocks that works both for and against you: it provides cover for the Folken if and when a fight breaks out, but if your group can get closer it'll also provide some cover there too.

- You're about 20 feet vertically above the Folken's position and about 100 to 150 feet horizontally.  The ridge you've lucked onto forms a sort of crescent around the dell, and the two arms of the crescent drop to meet the level of the dell.

- The fifth of the Folken has been lashed to the tree, and the Folken are now driving long nails into his limbs.  And taking their time with each.


Taking up Ramiro's IC thoughts - given the _relative_ lack of cover around, moving closer by stealth to the Folken is going to raise the Complication Pool by 1 and involves at least some risk of detection; even distracted, the Frost Folk are canny opponents and dangerous, aware of their surroundings and well at home in the wild, particularly given they have a winter wolf with them.  That risk will rise the more of you try to get closer at once.

----------


## DrK

I hadnt had a chance to update the 2nd level spells following plywood day. Am I ok to have to have done that? As he wouldnt have been making planks for 5 days  :Small Smile: 

Is a know (nature) appropriate to understand if its a ritual to them? (1d20+5)[*16*]

----------


## Saintheart

> I hadnt had a chance to update the 2nd level spells following plywood day. Am I ok to have to have done that? As he wouldnt have been making planks for 5 days


I have assumed that Njal had memorised "one of each" of the spells on your CS at 2nd level, i.e. 1 memorisation each of Flaming Sphere, Kelpstrand, and Nature's Favour.  The other spells I take are as indicated on the CS.




> Is a know (nature) appropriate to understand if its a ritual to them? [roll0]


No; these guys aren't animals and are not natural forces.  What you can see happening as described is about as much as Njal understands about what they're doing.

----------


## Novabomb

The enlarge person is counter productive for Ramiro since he is dex based and his unarmed strike damage does not increase enough to compensate at this level.  But haste is too good to ignore.

If/When he learns of the new capability, he will definitely stay, and hide behind some of the rocks to ambush the first to try and approach.

----------


## Toliudar

I did my best to make Tonlist a basic buffer bard - a few utility spells, but basically "do one or two things and then inspire courage until something threatens your life", to make running her easier for Saintheart.  But because she's our backup healer, it's useful to have her at least slightly close to Ramiro, who along with gromnir is (thank you) our default front-liner at this point.

*DrK*, is Enlarge Person of any interest to Njal?  If not, I'll stop memorizing it.

----------


## DrK

@Toliudar

Thanks for the offer but as he is often mounted enlarge person isnt the most useful for him

----------


## Saintheart

All right, so we're looking at casting _Haste_ on Ramiro before he leaves, following which he scoots down to the level of the dell and tries to remain unseen on the way.

As for Tonlist inspiring courage, that depends on being able to hear her sing (or recite in this case).  Inspire Courage lasts for so long as she can be heard and then five rounds after.

Tonlist continuing to inspire Ramiro after he's left and on his way down would take her standing up and half-shouting at the top of her voice, i.e. warning the Folken that she (if not the rest of the party) is up on the rise.  Albeit she could inspire him here and hope he comes to blows within 5 rounds of the enemy, i.e. 30 seconds or so.

Also, Haste only lasts 1 round/level, too, so given the distance involved -- 100 to 150 feet horizontally or so -- it looks like it's a choice between buffing Ramiro before he leaves and then going all CHAERG~ on the enemy ... or Ramiro tries to close in stealthily.  I would be very, very surprised if Ramiro would get into strike range unseen while running full speed to reach the Folken before his _Haste_ runs out.

----------


## Toliudar

No worries, DrK! 

Sorry, I was unclear, Saintheart.

I'm hoping to cast Haste on the whole group and then hope that it helps ALL of us with whatever we choose to do next.  

Tonlist is low priority because my assumption is that she hangs back and sings, but the rest of us may be able to CHEEARGE more effectively (if desired) or at the very least shoot more accurately as we let them run up the hill toward us.

----------


## Novabomb

> All right, so we're looking at casting _Haste_ on Ramiro before he leaves, following which he scoots down to the level of the dell and tries to remain unseen on the way.
> 
> As for Tonlist inspiring courage, that depends on being able to hear her sing (or recite in this case).  Inspire Courage lasts for so long as she can be heard and then five rounds after.
> 
> Tonlist continuing to inspire Ramiro after he's left and on his way down would take her standing up and half-shouting at the top of her voice, i.e. warning the Folken that she (if not the rest of the party) is up on the rise.  Albeit she could inspire him here and hope he comes to blows within 5 rounds of the enemy, i.e. 30 seconds or so.
> 
> Also, Haste only lasts 1 round/level, too, so given the distance involved -- 100 to 150 feet horizontally or so -- it looks like it's a choice between buffing Ramiro before he leaves and then going all CHAERG~ on the enemy ... or Ramiro tries to close in stealthily.  I would be very, very surprised if Ramiro would get into strike range unseen while running full speed to reach the Folken before his _Haste_ runs out.


A bit of misunderstanding here, instead of leaving Ramiro is sticking up here, but hiding behind a rock.  If the frost folk come this way hes gonna ambush them.

----------


## Toliudar

Since so much is going to depend on what, if anything, Njal's action reveals, is there any chance that we could just have him go first and resolve the results of his actions before the rest of us post?

----------


## Saintheart

All quiet on the cold front, folks, are we moving on to Kirillin Manor?  :Small Smile:

----------


## DrK

Sorry had a few days getting hammered by work so catching up now. Yup, I'm happy for onto the manor

----------


## Toliudar

Sorry to hold things up.  I'm good to move on.

----------


## Saintheart

Hey guys, this post coming to you live from a hospital bed.  I have urgent surgery scheduled for tomorrow, nothing serious but had to be done - will be back maybe Sunday. Sorry.  :(

----------


## DrK

> Hey guys, this post coming to you live from a hospital bed.  I have urgent surgery scheduled for tomorrow, nothing serious but had to be done - will be back maybe Sunday. Sorry.  :(


Oh dear. Unlucky. Hope all goes well and you get better soon

----------


## Toliudar

All the best with the surgery, Saintheart, and wishing you a full recovery.

----------


## Novabomb

Hope you are recovering nicely.

----------


## Saintheart

Okay guys, I take it you're heading straight up to the house then, no side trips to other spots?

----------


## DrK

> Okay guys, I take it you're heading straight up to the house then, no side trips to other spots?


Unless the others object that would Njal's plan

----------


## Saintheart

Hey, we posted same time.  I went ahead and moved you guys on.  I'm assuming everyone including Tonlist and Dog came along unless anyone had objections.

----------


## Toliudar

Sounds good to me!

----------


## Novabomb

I need reminding, what are we looking for at the manor, generic elvish stuff that might help our favorite sorcerer with her powers?

----------


## Saintheart

> I need reminding, what are we looking for at the manor, generic elvish stuff that might help our favorite sorcerer with her powers?


Yes.  Kirillin Manor has a link to the portal you all found in the mountains because it appears the manor was occupied, or run, by the same elves who used that portal.  The name above the manor's gate is _Kith'in'sherillinar_, which indicates the name of the clan/family/group who occupied Kirillin Manor.  That name was the same given by the Yuki-on-na that was the guardian of the portal, that the people who were brought to and left by the portal were always in the company of an elf from "the Kith'in'sherillinar Circle".  i.e. whoever was master of that portal was likely a member of the Kith'in'sherillinar clan.  That, possibly, is where the name _Kirillin Manor_ comes from - Kirillin might be a corruption of the elven name _Kith'in'sherillinar_.

And of course you're also looking for whatever else can be found.

----------


## Toliudar

Not to mention *Glory* and *Adventure*!

But mostly magical doodads.

----------


## Saintheart

What's it going to be, folks? Chapel, Grand Reception Area, or room with whispering voices?

----------


## Toliudar

Dealing with the latter seems like the top priority to me.  I'll go post accordingly.

----------


## DrK

I would agree that any room that is talking seems to be a higher priority

----------


## Saintheart

The search ticks over the Complication Pool to 6 of 6, soooo ...

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d6)[*5*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*1*]
(1d6)[*5*]

EDIT: Oh dear.

----------


## Novabomb

Just to be clear, is this magical darkness, or do we lack illumination?

----------


## Saintheart

You just lack illumination in that room.

----------


## Saintheart

All right, what's everyone doing now?

----------


## Novabomb

I am going to be away from reliable internet next week.

----------


## Novabomb

I do not think any of us have lock picking, so the question is do we destroy the door, or wait to see if verglas casts knock?

----------


## Saintheart

It's worth noting that Toliudar hasn't been online in any of her games for the better part of a month now, so I wouldn't be holding my breath for a response on that.  What do you guys want to do?

----------


## DrK

> I do not think any of us have lock picking, so the question is do we destroy the door, or wait to see if verglas casts knock?


Ah, I read the IC first. Guess Njal will just start hitting it  :Small Smile:

----------


## Novabomb

I have considered, and two PC's is a bit too few for my tastes, perhaps we could recruit another?

----------


## DrK

That might be a good idea. It will also help with party capability. or we could each run 2 PCs?

----------


## Saintheart

I'm good to recruit if you guys want, but I'm always more comfortable taking submissions that come via recommendation from players.  So if either of you know someone who might be interested in picking up the game from here, happy to take a referral.  And the other thing about bringing a new player on is that they'd have to be comfortable with the pace, which is extremely slow at the moment.  I would prefer we speed things up a bit if that suits your other commitments. :)

----------


## DrK

I can recommend a few players if you'd like? U-B, Redzimmer, Starbin, RCGothic are a few of the ones in the games I've been in that are reliable and solid posters and have good prose

----------


## Saintheart

Go right ahead - just ask them to get in touch with me via PM if they're interested in playing, and we'll take it from there.

----------


## Novabomb

Are there any rooms we have not cleared yet?

----------


## Saintheart

There's a number of doors unpassed and passages yet to be explored.

Let's start with the passage you're in:



Of this passage, you've yet to try the northernmost and southernmost doors.  The southern door is made of steel and it's going to take a _lot_ of time and effort to knock it down if that's what you're going to do.  It will consume time at the very least, not to mention the commotion in an unquiet ruin could have ... _consequences._  The northern door is also wooden and you haven't tried there yet.

The 'southwestern' door doesn't have a room but instead leads up a circular stairwell.

Let's go back to what you've seen of the ground floor:



There are doors in the northern passage that you haven't gone to yet (and indeed haven't seen the end of that passage yet.)  There are also double doors to the east and west out of that main reception chamber that you haven't gone through yet.

----------


## DrK

I think in the upper passage wed try the wooden door next

----------


## Saintheart

We can do that, but in the midst of getting that door open, the Complication Pool ticks over to 6 of 6, meaning it's time to roll the dice...

*Spoiler*
Show


(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*6*]
(1d6)[*4*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*3*]
(1d6)[*5*]
EDIT: No 1s, so no Complication!

----------


## Novabomb

I do not have any ideas, I think the only chance is for Njal to run, and Ramiro to try and face the thing.

----------


## DrK

> I do not have any ideas, I think the only chance is for Njal to run, and Ramiro to try and face the thing.


Njal is sadly at -1 hps and dying on the floor

----------


## Novabomb

In the next round, Ramiro uses the Belt of Healing to bring Njal to consciousness: (2d8)[*2*] while we are retreating.
This way he can have agency in the next bits.  I do not think Ramiro is for leaving someone behind.  Does Njal have any knowledge or spells that might help in this situation?

For that matter does Verglas?

----------


## DrK

Njal has very limited knowledge, he is not the smartest tool in the box

----------


## Saintheart

Sorry guys, Verglas is just "ghosted" from the game and we can't use her abilities.  Not that there are a lot of things she's got that would be useful aside from maybe Glitterdust, albeit that doesn't negate concealment anyway.

----------


## Novabomb

I suggest we return to hardwalker hall at a fast pace.  A stiff breeze can cause Njal to keel over, so the longer we stay out here, the more likely we run into something unfortunate.  IIRC Njal has a ton of rations on him, so the lack of foraging would probably be fine. Even if by some luck, we succeed on all the fort saves, which seems unlikely, still need restoration to deal with with the stat drain.

----------


## DrK

I'm hoping the level drain will heal naturally, or at least be temporary level drain. But I agree on the retreat

----------


## Saintheart

> I'm hoping the level drain will heal naturally, or at least be temporary level drain. But I agree on the retreat


Unfortunately it doesn't.  Energy drain forces a Fort roll 24 hours after it hits.  If you make the Fort save, then the negative level goes away.  If not, permanent level loss (at least until you can get a cleric to cast _Restoration_ on you -- and the longer you leave it, the more powerful the caster has to be who heals it).  It's one Fort roll per negative level, and you have three of them.  The Fort rolls have to take place tomorrow afternoon, which is to say if you have methods to raise your Fort roll in some way, I would look to them ASAP.

But I will update on the basis it's back to Hardwalker Hall at fast pace.  That would get you back to the fortress around sunset on 8 Alkukevaasta, remembering it's afternoon on the 6th right now.  We'll see how many problems you run into on the way home ...

I'll also open up recruitment for 2 more people when you're back at the Hall - it seems the best spot to pick up new people.

----------


## DrK

Sounds like guidance spells and some bear's endurance  :Small Eek:

----------


## DrK

Hey @Saintheart

Just a heads up Ill be out of town from later today to the 21st
Im off grid so wont be able to post

----------


## Saintheart

No worries - thanks for the heads up.

----------


## Novabomb

Sounds like a plan.

----------


## Cygnia

*Kaelen Frost-Eater claims this teal color!*

Tipple of choice: tea -- for now...  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Palanan

Checking in.  If you don't mind, I prefer posting in plain text"Just like this," he said hopefully.

----------


## Novabomb

Welcome comrades.

DM question, perhaps can the new additions be added to the first post chart?

----------


## Saintheart

> Welcome comrades.
> 
> DM question, perhaps can the new additions be added to the first post chart?


Yep, absolutely - soon as I've got a second. :)

----------


## Metastachydium

Hey, everyone! I think I'll go with *GREEN* in terms of colours. Now, about those armchairs

----------


## Saintheart

Welcome indeed to all of you!

So the first question I suppose I have is: would you prefer we skipped introductions and just put the party together immediately as if you'd basically just met Ramiro and Njal, or would you prefer something more organic? I can come up with vignettes for each person to orient you in the world, and we can take it from there if you wish, or it can just be a case of 'you all meet in a tavern at sunset and things start from there.'

Either way, it may also be worth indicating how frequently people can post.  The pace here is not frenetic, but I would like to keep a certain momentum forward if only so recent history at least stays sort-of in mind.  So.  Over to you.  What's your preferences here?

----------


## Metastachydium

1. I always prefer organic, if that's not too much hassle; and
2. I spend an inordinate amount of time here on the forum. Whatever the pace, I should be able to keep up.

----------


## Palanan

Seconding organic, especially for a unique campaign world like this one.

As for posting, as noted in the recruiting thread I'm in a heavy work crunch and life overall is not great.  Realistically may be able to post a few times a week, but it'll be fairly thin to start out with.  

I do have a background and life goals for Etti, just haven't had the mental bandwidth to write them out yet.

----------


## Cygnia

Now that I'm back (and decompressing) safely from a crowded Thanksgiving obligation (more importantly, I HAVE INTERNET  What kind of hellholevacation getaway doesn't have internet?!), my 2 coppers is also for organic meet-up.

Likewise, I'm on here daily and will do my damnedest to warn ahead of time if I'm away on vacation or the like.

----------


## DrK

Hey
I am back from the desert and now recovered from the mummy rot I contracted whilst out there. Welcome new players  :Small Smile:

----------


## Metastachydium

Hey there!

♣
*Saintheart:* can I pick Mule's feats, or should I go with the MM default?

----------


## Saintheart

> Hey there!
> 
> ♣
> *Saintheart:* can I pick Mule's feats, or should I go with the MM default?


Yes, you can pick Mule's feats :)

----------


## Metastachydium

> Yes, you can pick Mule's feats :)


Great! Thanks! Now Mule can endure the cold with Cold Endurance!

----------


## Cygnia

Not that I can cast it yet, but I do have enough funds for diamond dust for Restoration spells (for now)  :Small Red Face:

----------


## Saintheart

Hi all - sorry about the delays, real life has been imposing.  I will be posting in the next 24 hours...

----------


## Metastachydium

No worries! You didn't make us all ask for the cool-but-complicated entrée and, more importantly, due to your location tag, we're well aware how dangerous it is for you to cross the great deserts with all those Gargantuan marsupial mopnstrous spiders everywhere that isn't controlled by the emu junta.

----------


## Saintheart

> No worries! You didn't make us all ask for the cool-but-complicated entrée and, more importantly, due to your location tag, we're well aware how dangerous it is for you to cross the great deserts with all those Gargantuan marsupial mopnstrous spiders everywhere that isn't controlled by the emu junta.


One day Australia will taste the breath of freedom from the murderous emus despite their victories in warfare again us.

----------


## Palanan

I have a hard deadline this weekend, so immensely crunched right now.  May try posting late tonight if my brain isn't too melted.

On the bright side, nothing like researching Bronze Age Scandinavia to give me some ideas for this.

----------


## Palanan

Ilive!

Survived weekend deadline.  Utterly wiped out yesterday, recovering today.  Will try to pick up with Etti when brain is less melty, later today if possible.

----------


## Saintheart

All good, Palanan, whenever you feel like it!

----------


## Metastachydium

Time to get lost in the new place! (I kind of assumed Gerlin knows the approximate location of the neighbourhood around the guildhouse; I hope that's not an issue.)

----------


## Saintheart

> Time to get lost in the new place! (I kind of assumed Gerlin knows the approximate location of the neighbourhood around the guildhouse; I hope that's not an issue.)


Not a problem - or alternatively, Gerlin has enough wherewithal to ask her way in its direction.

Cool, lots of different simultaneous strands! I haven't had to juggle like this since I left the old boards.theforce.net forums getting on 10 years ago - over there there's virtually no system-based RPGs, it's all freeform and frequently people going off in individual directions.

Either way, I know people are time-poor and we all went to get to the bits that refer to our characters ASAP (or don't want to spoil ourselves on what's happening in other parts of town our characters can't see) - so if people want a more quick, visible way of scrolling down to posts or sections that concern their characters, let me know - I can look at different colours for the sections that refer to your characters, for example.

----------


## Metastachydium

> Cool, lots of different simultaneous strands! I haven't had to juggle like this since I left the old boards.theforce.net forums getting on 10 years ago


I've seen worse, and on this forum! (We had these crazy commoner game where the five characters all ended up doing their own thing with only two of them in the same settlement and only four of them in the same extensive _fief_, with one of them on the way out with a load of fantasy drugs.)




> Either way, I know people are time-poor and we all went to get to the bits that refer to our characters ASAP (or don't want to spoil ourselves on what's happening in other parts of town our characters can't see) - so if people want a more quick, visible way of scrolling down to posts or sections that concern their characters, let me know - I can look at different colours for the sections that refer to your characters, for example.


I'm fine as is.

----------


## Palanan

Just here to say that I yet live.  

Survived the last deadline of the year, as of earlier today.  Brain is puddle.  Will post once brain is mopped up.

----------


## Saintheart

> Just here to say that I yet live.  
> 
> Survived the last deadline of the year, as of earlier today.  Brain is puddle.  Will post once brain is mopped up.


All good, no problem.

----------


## Metastachydium

Ah, wall of text, my old special attack! (Also, don't worry; I reckon it's _that_ season for most, if not all of us.)

----------


## DrK

Merry Christmas 🎄 all
Enjoy overeating and drinking and a good year to come

----------


## Palanan

Hey there, wanted to check in.

I am still interested in actually getting Etti started, finally, but life and etc. continue to bear me down.

Also, I feel like I have to study to catch up on the lore and situate myself in the world.  This isnt in itself a negative, since I love the idea of entering a well-developed campaign settingbut in some corner of my mind it ends up being an obstacle.

So, so, so.  Still very interested, but need a bit more time to spin up.

----------


## Saintheart

All good, Palanan, just check in when you can/feel inclined. :)

Also, sorry about delays on my end everyone, it's been a really stressful Christmas/New Years/back to work season all round.  Will have something through shortly.  :Small Mad:

----------


## Metastachydium

Sorry 'bout slowing down somewhat recently. I'm back in the game!

----------


## Cygnia

What does it say about my real life that I had an incident I can channel for Kaelan's exact mood right now?  :Small Furious:  :Small Red Face:  :Small Tongue:

----------


## Saintheart

> What does it say about my real life that I had an incident I can channel for Kaelan's exact mood right now?


... you're a third party publisher who got an OGL 1.1 ultimatum from Lizards of the Coast? :D

----------

